# Mystery tanker wreck?



## RedSeaDiver (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm hoping that someone might be able to identify a mystery tanker shipwreck that lies near Aur Island (Pulau Aur) which is about 80 miles NNE of Singapore at the southern end of the South China Sea. 

The tanker is about 150 metres long and has two superstructures - one aft and one mid-ships, has a single screw with bolt on blades.

It looks like it was at anchor when it sank, and has blast holes in the engine room so it may have been scuttled (or the holes were caused during attempts to access the engine room after it sank). It is believed that it sank after World War II.

It has a similar appearance to the Caltex Colombo - http://www.tota.co.uk/index.php?ship_id=10

Any help with identifying this tanker would be appreciated.


----------

